# Non-sugar, low-carb gift ideas



## stassie (Nov 28, 2007)

Being a bit hard up this Christmas, I’m intending to make edible gifts for my colleagues at work. However, one of my workmates is a diabetic, so anything which includes sugar is out for her. On top of this, she tries to avoid too many carbohydrates (again, because of her diabetes) and doesn’t like artificial sweeteners. 

 Does anyone have any ideas for a nice gift for her? Any ideas you have would be very much appreciated! I'm struggling to think of something, but would love to give her something homemade.


----------



## QSis (Nov 28, 2007)

How about a cheese ball?  

Lots of good stuff you can put in one of those babies!

Lee


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 28, 2007)

The recipe Czar has some great recipes just for this!!


Community Forums - Low Carb Gifts -- From the Kitchen!

Or my favorite--Beef Jerky!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 28, 2007)

stassie said:


> Being a bit hard up this Christmas, I’m intending to make edible gifts for my colleagues at work. However, one of my workmates is a diabetic, so anything which includes sugar is out for her. On top of this, she tries to avoid too many carbohydrates (again, because of her diabetes) and doesn’t like artificial sweeteners.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a nice gift for her? Any ideas you have would be very much appreciated! I'm struggling to think of something, but would love to give her something homemade.


Stassie,
have you noticed what she usually brings for herself? If she is a coffee person a mug and some Christmas coffee, but home made is a harder task..Most things we make are loaded with carbs  and when trying to keep level blood glucose we can't eat much of..If she likes cheese that would be nice, a tray of veggies and a nice ranch dip is one of my favorites and I only have to be careful of the carrots and snap peas, proteins are a good choice say make a ham spread or parmesan crisps, they are just cheese and lovely with soups and salads..I'll try to think of some other things I like and if anything interesting comes up, I'll post here for you.
Good luck, this is a thoughtful thing to do.
kadesma


----------



## Bilby (Nov 28, 2007)

Try this Stassie:
Stained Glass Christmas Cake (no flour!)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 28, 2007)

I have to vote for ... stay away from food! A nice mug/tea cup with some assortment of gourmet coffees or teas (or even just one - doesn't have to be expensive - it's the thought that counts, right?) in a nice basket would make a thoughtful gift, IMHO.


----------



## mikki (Nov 29, 2007)

I vote for watching to see what she brings for herself, if you see something that looks like she made it, just say that looks good can I get the recipe.  I did this with a friend who is diabetic and was really touched when the recipes he gave me showed up in the things I brought into work.


----------



## alexa (Nov 30, 2007)

Considering her health condition, it would be safe to avoid giving her food or any edible related gift. Try giving as a gift instead things she could use.


----------



## auntieshelly (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree that food for your friend would be a little difficult to prepare.  You may want to consider a package of soup beans -- usually a variety of beans and peas come packed in a see through bag with a spice packet included as well as directions.  That way your friend can follow the directions and make a pot of bean soup when she feels like it. She can also add other ingredients like meat, ham bone, etc. if she wants to.  Just make sure the ingredients in the spice packet do not include sugar (they usually don't). Otherwise, a lovely scented candle would be nice.  They are inexpensive in a craft store and you may decorate them with ribbon, holly, little bells, etc.  Good Luck -- let us know what you decide.


----------



## Claire (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with MFtW that coffee or tea based gift is great.  My husband loves tea since he was diagnosed.  There are so many types of teas that you can really enjoy.  A nice mug, a few tea bags, and pretty wrapping and you have it.


----------



## fireweaver (Dec 3, 2007)

i'm all over coffee & tea, and there are plenty of places online to get good quality stuff, if you don't want the decent things at the grocery store.

if you do want to go with food, how about nuts?  i know most people at the holidays candy nuts (sugar coatings & all), but there are plenty of ways to roast & prep nuts sans carbs.  like marcona-style almonds, dry roasted and then shaken with olive oil & coarse sea salt, or the incredible curried cashews i got at the local organic market a few weeks back.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is a bean soup mix that I made for my coworkers a few years ago.  I put it in the decorative plastic bags and attached the directions for making the recipe on a card.  

*Basic Bean Soup Mix*
Dried bean mix:

1 lb. dried kidney beans
1 lb. dried yellow lentils
1 lb. dried green split peas
1 lb. dried black beans
1 lb. dried black-eyed peas 

To prepare dried bean mix, combine the first five ingredients in a large bowl.  Divide the bean mixture into 5 equal portions (about 2½ cups each), and place in airtight containers.

Spice mix:

5 teaspoons salt
5 teaspoons dried basil
5 teaspoons dried rosemary
5 teaspoons dried marjoram
2½ teaspoons black pepper
1¼ teaspoons crushed red pepper
5 bay leaves

To prepare spice mix, combine the salt and next 6 ingredients in a bowl.  Divide spice mix into 5 equal portions.  Place in small airtight containers. 

Directions for preparing the soup using 1 packet of dried bean soup mix and 1 packet of spice mix:

6-8 cups water
1 smoked ham hock (1/2 lb.)
1 cup chopped onion
1 (14.5 oz.) can no-salt added diced tomatoes, undrained

To prepare soup, sort and wash dried beans.  Place in large pot.  Cover with additional water 2” above beans; cover and let soak 8 hours.  Drain.  Combine drained bean mixture, 6-8 cups of water, and ham hock in large pot; bring to boil.  Add packet of spice mix, onion, and tomatoes.  Cover, reduce heat and simmer for 2 hours.  Uncover and cook for one hour. Discard bay leaf.  Remove ham hock from soup.  Remove meat from bone.  Shred meat and return to soup.  Makes 6 servings.


----------

